# Boston AZ Weekly Night Ski - Nashoba Valley - Thurs. 2/17



## ChileMass (Feb 10, 2005)

Bob R and I are planning a Thursday night skiing get together at Nashoba Valley in Westford on 2/17.  Had a great time there a couple weeks ago - the lodge is really nice, the people there are terrific, and it was pretty uncrowded.  Anyone else want to come along?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll be at Loon on the 17th.  Is this something your planning for 2/24 as well?


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 10, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> I'll be at Loon on the 17th.  Is this something your planning for 2/24 as well?



Personally, I can't do 2/24 at night.  I'll be at Mt. Orford in Quebec skiing with the family.  Maybe Bob and Trailboss could make it?  I might be able to do the week after.  Note that we are also considering other night skiing spots to mix it up.  Maybe Pat's or Crotched?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2005)

Charlie, We have to hit Loon sometime.  Most times I'm there on the weekend both days.    The following week ...the 23 rd or 24th would work for me at night.  I work in boston the further away from town the later I get there, but the closer I am to home at night.  Thetrailboss would like Pat's he has a pass there. Charlie you must live pretty close to pat's don't you?


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 14, 2005)

Bob R and I are meeting in the bar at Nashoba (upstairs) at 630PM if anyone else wants to join us.  Be sure to look for the $20 night sking coupon in the Globe sports section on Thursday to save few bucks.....

See you there!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Bob R and I are meeting in the bar at Nashoba (upstairs) at 630PM if anyone else wants to join us.  Be sure to look for the $20 night sking coupon in the Globe sports section on Thursday to save few bucks.....
> 
> See you there!



Hey ChileMass.  I have a meeting that night, but have a great time.  Where will you be skiing this weekend?  Hope you get out or have gotten out since our last outing...great conditions.   :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 15, 2005)

Come on folks this is an easy one.   Get ready for the weekend with a few runs and a beverage after.  1st round is mine.   :beer:  Help make this a weekly event.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey today's the day.  I was searching Nashoba valley ski area... did not remember the web site to get directions again.  I got a linc to the Alpine zone    Maybe next time I'll just go there first :idea:   No coupon in the paper today    Still very cheap night out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2005)

How did it go last night?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2005)

It was fun.  ChileMass said he would write the Trip report today.  I think I'm getting busted by him.  I was told I was skiing out of control and fast.  I probably did go a bit fast. I felt I was in control.  The point was I was talked to so I was at fault no question.  The patroller was nice and I was respectful and went  we on skiing.  Anyway the conditions were better when we went before.  Great time though mised ya.  Look for his report.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> It was fun.  ChileMass said he would write the Trip report today.  I think I'm getting busted by him.  I was told I was skiing out of control and fast.  I probably did go a bit fast. I felt I was in control.  The point was I was talked to so I was at fault no question.  The patroller was nice and I was respectful and went  we on skiing.  Anyway the conditions were better when we went before.  Great time though mised ya.  Look for his report.



I did not think that we were going too fast at all the last time I was there...as you said, we were in control.  Was there a school group or something?  Weird.   :-?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll reply by PM.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

Guys...

ChileMass had suggested a Pat's Peak visit for some night skiing.  Sounds great to me...consider that M-TH they close at 9pm, so maybe Friday or Saturday.  

As I told ChileMass, Saturday nights are their POP (Pay one price) program...$23 gets you rental, ticket, tubing and fun from 3-10pm.  This might allow some more folks to join in.  

I can do it on the following nights:  Feb 26th, Mar 12th (I may be a bit late though), and possibly the 19th.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 22, 2005)

I would prefer Mid week, just because I don't want to leave the mountains to ski another location.   I would not mind leaving  work at little early to get to Pats.
 On an irrelevant note....Papa Gino's had a 5 dollar coupon for Nashoba on pizza purchases . Not sure if they are still doing it.     I would like to try Pats some night anyway.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I would prefer Mid week, just because I don't want to leave the mountains to ski another location.   I would not mind leaving  work at little early to get to Pats.
> On an irrelevant note....Papa Gino's had a 5 dollar coupon for Nashoba on pizza purchases . Not sure if they are still doing it.     I would like to try Pats some night anyway.



We'll figure something out.  

I did go to Papa Gino's/D'Angelo's before our outing to ask for that coupon and the server gave me a weird look... :blink:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 22, 2005)

TrailBoss,  I'll probably go no matter how we plan it as long as I have  a clear schedule.  Strange look at Papa gino's...   Does  that happen elsewhere also?    coupon was just on the box.  I did not ask for it.   I did not bring my gear home this weekend, I will not  be able to go  at night until after the Burke trip.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes I do get some strange looks sometimes   :lol: 

BTW...I knew that you'd be at Loon for the weekends, but Chile and I thought that we might be able to get more folks on a Sat night.  

Pretty much let me know what you guys wanna do...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 22, 2005)

I knew it was not all about me.    I'll go if I can. I hope others do also.


----------

